# Pronunciation of "het"



## Hitchhiker

In Dutch dictionaries the pronunciation of "het" is either pronouncing the H with the E as an open E /hɛt/ or not pronouncing the H with the E as a schwa neutral E /ət/. So the dictionaries have /hɛt/ and /ət/. All of the Dutch teachers I have had were from Belgium. They would say the H can be pronounced but is typically not pronounced. Then they would all describe the pronunciation of "het" both with and without pronouncing H only with the schwa neutral E and never with an open E, /hət/ and /ət/. I think understand the option of pronouncing or not pronouncing the H in standard Dutch but is the pronunciation of the E when pronouncing the H a difference between Belgium and the Netherlands?


----------



## jacquesvd

Hitchhiker said:


> In Dutch dictionaries the pronunciation of "het" is either pronouncing the H with the E as an open E /hɛt/ or not pronouncing the H with the E as a schwa neutral E /ət/. So the dictionaries have /hɛt/ and /ət/. All of the Dutch teachers I have had were from Belgium. They would say the H can be pronounced but is typically not pronounced. Then they would all describe the pronunciation of "het" both with and without pronouncing H only with the schwa neutral E and never with an open E, /hət/ and /ət/. I think understand the option of pronouncing or not pronouncing the H in standard Dutch but is the pronunciation of the E when pronouncing the H a difference between Belgium and the Netherlands?


 
The H should always be pronounced and the following 'e' is almost always a schwa. There are instances where 'het' is shortened to <'t> as in" 't maakt niet uit= it doesn't matter" and then the 'h' isn't pronounced but the 'e' hardly either. 

When the word 'het' is particularly stressed and referring to a known quantity it can (rarely) be pronounced as hèt. An example :Rob, a rude guy is known amongst students as 'het beest'. One day something happened and John asks Jim who it was, the latter replying Rob, whereupon John says 'het beest' and Jim acknowledges with 'ja, hèt beest'


----------



## Hitchhiker

jacquesvd said:


> The H should always be pronounced and the following 'e' is almost always a schwa. There are instances where 'het' is shortened to <'t> as in" 't maakt niet uit= it doesn't matter" and then the 'h' isn't pronounced but the 'e' hardly either.
> 
> When the word 'het' is particularly stressed and referring to a known quantity it can (rarely) be pronounced as hèt. An example :Rob, a rude guy is known amongst students as 'het beest'. One day something happened and John asks Jim who it was, the latter replying Rob, whereupon John says 'het beest' and Jim acknowledges with 'ja, hèt beest'



Thank you. The pronunciation with H and a schwa is not in any dictionary. That's why I thought it might be a Belgium only issue. I get the stressed  hèt as there is a similar thing in English with "the" when stressed, the E changes sound.


----------



## Guichelheil

Here in the Netherlands, I would say, the H is more often left out than pronounced. If the schwa is indeed what I always thought it was, the pronounciation of "het" with pronounced H followed by a schwa would sound similar to the Dutch word "hut". As for me, I don't recognise that pronounciation.
Whenever we do pronounce the H here, the word sounds very similar to the English word "hat".
As said, most of the times we don't bother and we just say 't. The ' is sometimes also left out. Pronounciation of 't would sound close to the bold character in these English words "*a t*ree" in the beginning of a sentence, or as the last two letters of Dutch "h*ut*" when surrounded by other sounds.

_'t Is een raar verhaal._
_Iedereen vindt dat 't (sounds like dattut) een raar verhaal is._
_'t Is hét verhaal van de dag._


----------



## Hitchhiker

Guichelheil said:


> Here in the Netherlands, I would say, the H is more often left out than pronounced. If the schwa is indeed what I always thought it was, the pronounciation of "het" with pronounced H followed by a schwa would sound similar to the Dutch word "hut". As for me, I don't recognise that pronounciation.
> Whenever we do pronounce the H here, the word sounds very similar to the English word "hat".
> As said, most of the times we don't bother and we just say 't. The ' is sometimes also left out. Pronounciation of 't would sound close to the bold character in these English words "*a t*ree" in the beginning of a sentence, or as the last two letters of Dutch "h*ut*" when surrounded by other sounds.
> 
> _'t Is een raar verhaal._
> _Iedereen vindt dat 't (sounds like dattut) een raar verhaal is._
> _'t Is hét verhaal van de dag._



I have have people in Belgium tell me they usually only say the 't. The pronunciation you describe is similar to the Dutch dictionaries. This is what made me think the description from teachers in Belgium may be a Belgian pronunciation when pronouncing the H.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


jacquesvd said:


> The H should always be pronounced and the following 'e' is almost always a schwa. There are instances where 'het' is shortened to <'t> as in" 't maakt niet uit= it doesn't matter" and then the 'h' isn't pronounced but the 'e' hardly either.


 
Een citaatje uit _Klink klaar. Uitspraak- en intonantiegids voor het Nederlands_:
"*Lidwoord het*
Het lidwoord _het_ wordt nooit als /hət/ uitsgeproken. De /h/ laten we in de onbeklemtoonde vorm altijd weg: /ət/. Als het klemtoon krijgt, dan zeggen we /hɛt/."

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Nochtans hoor je dikwijls "hət" als de beklemtoonde vorm en soms ook onbeklemtoond in het begin van een zin. Misschien ook in Nederland... Guus Meeuwis zingt ongeveer:
[hɛd is ə nɑxt, di jɛi nɔrma:l ɑle:n ɪn fɪləm zi:t]

Waarscijnlijk is dat in oorsprong inderdaad een hypercorrecte vorm, maar hij is toch gebruikelijk. Ik zie ook geen reden in waarom wij hem minder aanvaardbaar zouden vinden dan een onverantwoorde [hɛt] zoals je dat vaak kan horen bij nieuwslezers (en bij Nederlanders(?) ik heb een vage herinnering dat ik dat eens gelezen zal hebben)


----------



## jacquesvd

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> 
> Een citaatje uit _Klink klaar. Uitspraak- en intonantiegids voor het Nederlands_:
> "*Lidwoord het*
> Het lidwoord _het_ wordt nooit als /hət/ uitsgeproken. De /h/ laten we in de onbeklemtoonde vorm altijd weg: /ət/. Als het klemtoon krijgt, dan zeggen we /hɛt/."
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 Ik heb het wel duidelijk anders geleerd. 'Het zieke kind had schrik van de dokter en wilde niet meekomen'. 'Het' is hier niet speciaal beklemtoond maar alle Antwerpenaren moesten tot vervelens toe de zin herhalen tot de 'h' eindelijk aangeblazen werd!

'Het leven reilt en zeilt', het wonder der natuur, het ongelooflijke maar ware verhaal van... etc allemaal voorbeelden van zinnen waarin de 'h' in 'het' in  onbeklemtoonde positie moet aangeblazen worden. Enfin, ik heb geleerd dat met uitzondering van 'elisie' zoals in ''t krinkelende, winkelende waterding ' of 'hebt ge 't gedaan' de h wel degeljk moet aangeblazen worden en zo hebben ook mijn kinderen het hier (in Antwerpen) geleerd.


----------



## Joannes

jacquesvd said:


> Ik heb het wel duidelijk anders geleerd. 'Het zieke kind had schrik van de dokter en wilde niet meekomen'. 'Het' is hier niet speciaal beklemtoond maar alle Antwerpenaren moesten tot vervelens toe de zin herhalen tot de 'h' eindelijk aangeblazen werd!


Mja, sorry, dat is dan verloren moeite.. In normatief AN is [ət] perfect ok.



Grytolle said:


> Nochtans hoor je dikwijls "hət" als de beklemtoonde vorm en soms ook onbeklemtoond in het begin van een zin. Misschien ook in Nederland... Guus Meeuwis zingt ongeveer:
> [hɛd is ə nɑxt, di jɛi nɔrma:l ɑle:n ɪn fɪləm zi:t]
> 
> Waarscijnlijk is dat in oorsprong inderdaad een hypercorrecte vorm, maar hij is toch gebruikelijk. Ik zie ook geen reden in waarom wij hem minder aanvaardbaar zouden vinden dan een onverantwoorde [hɛt] zoals je dat vaak kan horen bij nieuwslezers (en bij Nederlanders(?) ik heb een vage herinnering dat ik dat eens gelezen zal hebben)


Ik ben bang dat ik het niet helemaal begrijp.

Waarom zou dat een hypercorrecte vorm zijn? En wat is het dat Guus Meeuwis' *het* aanvaardbaarder maakt dan de 'onverantwoorde' van de nieuwslezers?!

(Btw, ik hoor [hɛd ɪz ə'nɑxt, dijə nɔr'ma:l ɑ'le:n ɪm fɪləm'si:t] en ik denk dat de beklemtoonde vorm gebruikt is louter om ritmische of andere componistische redenen..)



Hitchhiker said:


> In Dutch dictionaries the pronunciation of "het" is either pronouncing the H with the E as an open E /hɛt/ or not pronouncing the H with the E as a schwa neutral E /ət/. So the dictionaries have /hɛt/ and /ət/. All of the Dutch teachers I have had were from Belgium. They would say the H can be pronounced but is typically not pronounced. Then they would all describe the pronunciation of "het" both with and without pronouncing H only with the schwa neutral E and never with an open E, /hət/ and /ət/. I think understand the option of pronouncing or not pronouncing the H in standard Dutch but is the pronunciation of the E when pronouncing the H a difference between Belgium and the Netherlands?


I'm not sure about Limburgs but in the Belgian Brabantic and Flemish (proper) dialects *het* is /t/ or /ət/ depending on phonological environment. A stressed *hét* can be marked simply by intonation with stress on shwa which is otherwise never there. The pronunciation of /h/ in local speech depends on the register the speaker intends to speak: the closer the intended variety is to Standard Dutch, the more likely people will say /hət/, and undoubtedly rather for *hét* than for unstressed *het*. For *hét* that is still not how it's supposed to be in Standard Dutch, according to prescrivists; there should be a difference in vowel quality as well: [hɛt]. For unstressed *het* it is hypercorrective: you don't need to pronounce the /h/.


----------



## Grytolle

Sorry, ik wou "həd" schrijven in de transcriptie van guus


----------



## Joannes

Dan denk ik dat je een slecht voorbeeld geeft, ik hoor een [ɛ]..


----------



## jacquesvd

Joannes said:


> Mja, sorry, dat is dan verloren moeite.. In normatief AN is [ət] perfect ok.
> 
> The pronunciation of /h/ in local speech depends on the register the speaker intends to speak: the closer the intended variety is to Standard Dutch, the more likely people will say /hət/, and undoubtedly rather for *hét* than for unstressed *het*. For *hét* that is still not how it's supposed to be in Standard Dutch, according to prescrivists; there should be a difference in vowel quality as well: [hɛt]. For unstressed *het* it is hypercorrective: you don't need to pronounce the /h/.


 

Zegt U nu dat [et] de enig toegelaten uitspraak is of dat het naast [het] voorkomt. Zoals ik al zei werd het mij en mijn kinderen (recent dus) anders aangeleerd en het interesseert mij  nu te weten of dit een toegelaten vorm is of niet. In de voorbije dagen hoorde ik op de radio 'het lot van deze kinderen' met een duidelijk hoorbare 'h'. In mijn dialect wordt de 'h' nooit aangeblazen., in standaardtaal hoor ik ze veel, maar ik zal er nu eens speciaal op letten,. Alleen lijkt het mij onvoorstelbaar dat men een foute uitspraak zou aanleren, hooguit een van twee toegelatene.


----------



## ablativ

_... één van mijn favoriete hobby's is zwemmen. Dat vind ik *je van het*. _

What is the correct spelling of "je van het"? ...  hét or hèt or just het? And what about "je"?  It is (more or less) stressed, too. But it is still a schwa; should it be jè or just je? I think it is "je", am I right?


----------



## Forero

Grytolle said:


> Sorry, ik wou "həd" schrijven in de transcriptie van guus


Did you mean "həd" with [d], or "hət"?


----------



## Grytolle

Forero said:


> Did you mean "həd" with [d], or "hət"?


 With a d. It's often pronounced that way before vowels


----------



## Grytolle

jacquesvd said:


> Zegt U nu dat [et] de enig toegelaten uitspraak is of dat het naast [het] voorkomt. Zoals ik al zei werd het mij en mijn kinderen (recent dus) anders aangeleerd en het interesseert mij  nu te weten of dit een toegelaten vorm is of niet. In de voorbije dagen hoorde ik op de radio 'het lot van deze kinderen' met een duidelijk hoorbare 'h'. In mijn dialect wordt de 'h' nooit aangeblazen., in standaardtaal hoor ik ze veel, maar ik zal er nu eens speciaal op letten,. Alleen lijkt het mij onvoorstelbaar dat men een foute uitspraak zou aanleren, hooguit een van twee toegelatene.


"het" is een speciaal geval, heel strikt genomen is dit het enige toegelatene:
onbeklemtoond: ət (facultatief əd), t
beklemtoond: hɛt (facultatief hɛd)

In Nederland is later onbeklemtoond hɛt populair geworden, en daarom ook soms bij Vlaamse nieuwslezer

In Vlaanderen zegt men vaak "hət" omdat de taalleraars deze letteruitspraak aan de andere Vlamingen leerden. Je zou kunnen zeggen dat het even veel standaardtaal is als "nochtans" ipv "echter"


----------



## Joannes

ablativ said:


> _... één van mijn favoriete hobby's is zwemmen. Dat vind ik *je van het*. _
> 
> What is the correct spelling of "je van het"? ... hét or hèt or just het? And what about "je"? It is (more or less) stressed, too. But it is still a schwa; should it be jè or just je? I think it is "je", am I right?


Accents to indicate stress aren't really obligatory. So it would be perfectly ok to write *je van het*. If you do put one, you're supposed to put an acute accent (<hét>), but it's the kind of detail in Dutch orthography no one would ever blame you if you had put a grave accent (<hèt>). [edit]You would never ever write <jé>, except maybe instead of <jee> in Flanders. You need *jij* for stress.[/edit] I'm not sure pronunciation accents like *een* vs. *één* are really obligatory either (people write <een van de ...> all the time) but it's definitely adviseable for a word like *blèren* where you can and should use a grave accent to indicate the [ɛ:] sound (as in *militair*). I am sure accent marks in certain words of French origin are obligatory. The rules are quite complicated and also involve Dutch pronunciation rules: *procedé* (French <procédé>) for example you would write without an accent on the first <e> because according to Dutch pronunciation rules, you would pronounce it as <é> [e.] anyway.

Have a look at §4 and §5 here.



jacquesvd said:


> Zegt U nu dat [et] de enig toegelaten uitspraak is of dat het naast [het] voorkomt. Zoals ik al zei werd het mij en mijn kinderen (recent dus) anders aangeleerd en het interesseert mij nu te weten of dit een toegelaten vorm is of niet. In de voorbije dagen hoorde ik op de radio 'het lot van deze kinderen' met een duidelijk hoorbare 'h'. In mijn dialect wordt de 'h' nooit aangeblazen., in standaardtaal hoor ik ze veel, maar ik zal er nu eens speciaal op letten,. Alleen lijkt het mij onvoorstelbaar dat men een foute uitspraak zou aanleren, hooguit een van twee toegelatene.


 
Zoals u ongetwijfeld heeft opgemerkt, heb ik daar (bewust) niets over gezegd. De waarheid is dat ik het niet echt weet. Ik kan zeggen dat _beklemtoond_ [hət] fout is in AN en [hɛt] zou moeten zijn. Maar hoewel [ət] wordt voorgeschreven als correcte onbeklemtoonde vorm, heb ik nooit gelezen of gehoord dat [hət] echt fout is. Misschien kan je het vergelijken met de eind-n van werkwoorden of meervouden: je hoeft die niet te zeggen en het wordt zelfs afgeraden voor sprekers, maar het is niet fout, het is gewoon heel - in sommige gevallen allicht té - keurig om ze wel te zeggen.

Persoonlijk geloof ik dat er geen enkele reden is om [hət] niet als standaardtaal te beschouwen; de vorm wordt veel gebruikt en zoals je zegt zelfs aangeleerd. (Al zal dat laatste wel afhangen van waar je dat krijgt aangeleerd: op school is dat goed mogelijk; leerkrachten spreken vaak niet echt AN meer en als ze het wel doen, is de kans toch nog klein dat ze zich verdiept hebben in een detail als de uitspraak van *het*. Wanneer je werkelijk dictie volgt bij een logopedist zou je toch [ət] aangeleerd krijgen, vermoed ik.)

(U mag me gerust met jij/gij aanspreken, overigens. Dit is een internetforum en - dat kan u niet zien natuurlijk - maar ik ben ook niet het type om een beleefdheidstitel te verdienen )



Grytolle said:


> In Nederland is later onbeklemtoond hɛt populair geworden, en daarom ook soms bij Vlaamse nieuwslezer


Dat heb ik eerlijk gezegd nog nooit opgemerkt maar het zou zeker kunnen. Ritme en toon spelen bij hen ook een grote rol, en als ik erover nadenk denk ik dat je dat ook wel kunt hebben in het Engels met *the*.


----------



## ablativ

Joannes said:


> Accents to indicate stress aren't really obligatory. So it would be perfectly ok to write *je van het*.



Thank you very much for the explanation, Joannes!


----------



## pickarooney

Guichelheil said:


> Whenever we do pronounce the H here, the word sounds very similar to the English word "hat".



NB: not the actual English word 'hat' as spoken by English speakers, but the Dutch pronunciation of the English word 'hat', where the *a *becomes an *e *for some reason. 

I regularly hear the unstressed 'het' pronounced with with weakly aspirated 'h' plus a schwa, mostly from (I think) Western Flemish speakers.


----------



## jacquesvd

pickarooney said:


> NB: not the actual English word 'hat' as spoken by English speakers, but the Dutch pronunciation of the English word 'hat', where the *a *becomes an *e *for some reason.
> 
> I regularly hear the unstressed 'het' pronounced with with weakly aspirated 'h' plus a schwa, mostly from (I think) Western Flemish speakers.


 
I think Joannes gave the standard official explanation but I have been paying a lot of attention to how it is pronounced in real life here in Flanders in the last few days and your 'weakly aspirated' h is what I hear most, followed by a schwa, not just in West Flanders but I think in the whole of Flanders. 
With regard to my own earlier comments, I need to refine and indeed say that the aspiration of the 'h' in the unstressed 'het' is never strong, always weak and weaker still when not in the beginning of a phrase.

The reason why the English 'a' (I have no phonetic signs available) very often sounds indeed like 'e', especially in Holland is, I believe, that the Dutch 'a' is formed very much at the back of the throat, like the Finnish 'a' and that the children therefore are taught to pronounce it more towards the 'e' but they exaggerate and never lose the habit. You'll find that the English 'a' is much better pronounced in Flanders, especially in Antwerp because the dialectical Antwerp 'a' is almost like the English 'a' in Thatcher  (compare the Finnish 'ä' which is not pronounced like in German but like the Antwerp 'a'.

There is a funny anecdote going back to Mrs. Thatcher's time when in a  debate on foreign policy on the German television, the English journalist who had become totally fed up with the comments of his Dutch colleague all of a sudden shouted 'I don't know of any Mrs. Thetcher; did you perhaps mean Madame Thatcher? (The debate was in German and I think the programme was called 'Frühschoppen'


----------



## Lawrencelot

In Dutch 'het' can be pronounced fast or slow. Slow: rhymes with the English word 'bet'. Fast: only the letter t is pronounced, or if before that letter comes another consonant, the letters 'ut'. For example, if you speak these sentences fast: Je meent het (het becomes ut). Het is niet waar (Het becomes t only).

I've noticed that in Belgium, 'het' never rhymes with the English word 'bet'. It is always pronounced as 'hut', even when talking slowly, and when talking fast they leave the 'h'. But I'm not from Belgium so not sure about this.


----------



## Hitchhiker

Lawrencelot said:


> In Dutch 'het' can be pronounced fast or slow. Slow: rhymes with the English word 'bet'. Fast: only the letter t is pronounced, or if before that letter comes another consonant, the letters 'ut'. For example, if you speak these sentences fast: Je meent het (het becomes ut). Het is niet waar (Het becomes t only).
> 
> I've noticed that in Belgium, 'het' never rhymes with the English word 'bet'. It is always pronounced as 'hut', even when talking slowly, and when talking fast they leave the 'h'. But I'm not from Belgium so not sure about this.



Thanks, I thought it might be a Belgium - Netherlands difference. I haven't heard many people from the Netherlands and all of the Dutch teachers I had in Belgium would say it was pronounced either "hut" or "ut" but in all of the Dutch dictionaries I've seen show only "het" and "ut'. I am familar with just saying the T also and have seen it written on signs as 't.


----------



## Ktke

Lawrencelot said:


> In Dutch 'het' can be pronounced fast or slow. Slow: rhymes with the English word 'bet'. Fast: only the letter t is pronounced, or if before that letter comes another consonant, the letters 'ut'. For example, if you speak these sentences fast: Je meent het (het becomes ut). Het is niet waar (Het becomes t only).
> 
> I've noticed that in Belgium, 'het' never rhymes with the English word 'bet'. It is always pronounced as 'hut', even when talking slowly, and when talking fast they leave the 'h'. But I'm not from Belgium so not sure about this.


 
Hi,

I'm from Belgium but two of my grandparents are from the Netherlands. 
I would say that the pronunciation in Belgium indeed never rhymes with 'bet'. About the pronunciaton of the 'h', I can only speak for myself: I almost allways say 't' of 'et', unless when stressing the word. For example: when I would ask someone: is it 'de kaft' or 'het kaft'? Also, the expression: 'je van het' is interesting, cause when using this (wich I almost never do), I would always pronounce the 'h'.


----------

